# Stanford researchers' cooling glove 'better than steroids'



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> _The temperature-regulation research of Stanford biologists H. Craig Heller and Dennis Grahn has led to a device that rapidly cools body temperature, greatly improves exercise recovery, and could help explain why muscles get tired._
> 
> BY MAX MCCLURE
> 
> ...


http://news.stanford.edu/news/2012/august/cooling-glove-research-082912.html

.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in the "we'll see" column on this one. I hope they can come out with a unit portable enough to run with before I'm too old to run.

Maybe one day we'll see Glove Stations all around the gym? :confused02:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I'm in the "we'll see" column on this one. I hope they can come out with a unit portable enough to run with before I'm too old to run.


In the meantime, just go to the fridge and grab a beer. It might not be as scientifically sophisticated, but it will also somewhat cool down your hands. Kind of the equivalent of putting some water gallons into a rucksack and to push ups with it when you don't have a bench press at hand :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Who wouldn't want one of these stations at there gym or home. I need to see it to believe it though. People make absurd claims all the time that just aren't true.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Imagine a quick version that you could used between rounds. Go all out, cool body back down, go all out again.

If only the glove/tape wasn't in the way.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm in the "we'll see" column on this one. I hope they can come out with a unit portable enough to run with before I'm too old to run.


I'm wondering what happened to this. The article & research from 2012. There's a clip that goes with it also.






In theory its similar to ice baths or cryotherapy. Only more effective at cooling the body and used differently in between sets/training cycles.

Maybe there are patent issues pending?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw a UFC fighter's corner put ice under his feet inbetween rounds but I can't remember who it was.

Maybe this is beginning to catch on? :laugh:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't do enough routine strength & conditioning to put something like this to the test.

Haven't seen updates or myth debunkings. Anyone try this?

.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> I'm wondering what happened to this.




Still wondering what happened to this.

Maybe its not a preferred method due to it demanding more time and effort?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This clip of Khabib swimming in a cold river.

Made me think of this thread.


----------

